# iTiVo ---> iPad



## jbdecker (Feb 28, 2002)

Anyone know of a good setting for itivo to use on the iPad? I tried h264 medium settings and it appears the 1080 resolution won't even transfer to the iPad. I could use the super high res iPhone settings but it wouldn't be the full 720p resolution that the iPad handles. 

Just wodered if anyone had tried any other settings.


----------



## stluser (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me know what you find. I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

The iPad display is 1024*768, so your best bet will probably be "AppleTV" (960x540).


----------



## bga23 (May 20, 2010)

Video: 720x480 MPEG4 AVC 30fps 1 pass CBR at 1800 Kbps
Audio: MPEG AAC at 44100 Hz Stereo 128 Kbps

Hope that helps.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I use AppleTV and it works just fine.


----------



## FletcherFregoe (Mar 12, 2011)

jbdecker said:


> Anyone know of a good setting for itivo to use on the iPad? I tried h264 medium settings and it appears the 1080 resolution won't even transfer to the iPad. I could use the super high res iPhone settings but it wouldn't be the full 720p resolution that the iPad handles.
> 
> Just wodered if anyone had tried any other settings.


Just wodered if anyone had tried any other settings.


----------



## LouieNet (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm gonna try out the mencoder options from inside iTiVo:
http://blog.mikemccandless.com/2010/07/encoding-videos-for-apple-ipadipod.html


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

LouieNet said:


> I'm gonna try out the mencoder options from inside iTiVo:
> http://blog.mikemccandless.com/2010/07/encoding-videos-for-apple-ipadipod.html


How did you do with this? I'm trying something similar for iphone4.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been using AppleTV also and it works for me.


----------



## lordscarlet (May 26, 2005)

Any suggestions for the higher resolution of the new iPad?


----------

